# television set question-to buy or not to buy



## valerie1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe a silly question but if we take our tv from the uk to Italy will we get good pictures - not sure what frequencies are used. Considering buying a HD tv in the uk while there are some bargains to be had but don't want to waste money if it's not compatable.


----------



## Nardini (Dec 3, 2007)

valerie said:


> Maybe a silly question but if we take our tv from the uk to Italy will we get good pictures - not sure what frequencies are used. Considering buying a HD tv in the uk while there are some bargains to be had but don't want to waste money if it's not compatable.


Whilst the older UK TV sets were not compatible with the composite TV signal in any other country of the world - including Italy, of course - the new digital sets are absolutely fine here in Italy. 

If your intention is, as you say, to buy a new set in the UK, it would seem a good time to do so with the decreasing value of the £Sterling as compared to the €Euro. 

About the only silver lining to be found in the UK at the moment, I suspect...


----------



## valerie1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for your help Nardini.


----------

